# 82 quantum fuel injected



## vwbowler1986 (Oct 8, 2009)

finally picking up my new quantum tomorrow night!







im excited to finally get some pics up and start tinkering here and there, and getting things done. plans so far are:
1.) cup kit from european performance
2.) possibly swapping the 16s from my mk3 golf to the quantum for a better look and then upgrading to nicer, maybe black/chrome lip rims
3.) paint job to john deere green.
thats it so far, i will post pics as i get them!


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: 82 quantum fuel injected (vwbowler1986)*

Sounds good....
...except for #3


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: 82 quantum fuel injected (DubbinChris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinChris* »_Sounds good....
...except for #3

Ditto


----------



## vwbowler1986 (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: 82 quantum fuel injected (vwbowler1986)*

got my quantum last fri. starter went out...








anyone have any diagrams of engine bay i could use to locate starter?
i have some ideas of where to start, but a pic would really help.
any info just hit me up.
[email protected]
thanks!!
merry christmas to all!!


----------



## vwbowler1986 (Oct 8, 2009)

also going to be replacing hatch struts, pass side int door handle, all 4 headlight lenses and add some hella fogs to the mix. ill get the camera out tomorrow and post some pics!


----------

